# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Fashion!!!

## catherin

:kicking:Fashion is a state of mind. A spirit, an extension of one's self. Fashion talks, it can be an understated whisper, a high-energy scream or an all knowing wink and a smile. Most of all fashion is about being comfortable with yourself, translating self-esteem into a personal style. It is a means of self-expression that allows people to try on many roles in life. It has the power to transform an image and make a social statement.

----------


## Endurer

So, your point is?

----------


## Tulip

Alright Catherine so what's your fashion statement? 

PS: welcome here  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yeah catherine v.true...Fashion talks by giving an impression of the person...but i think modesty speaks louder to my eyes than fashion..

----------

